
Type inference debate: a C++ phenomenon? - atilaneves
https://atilaoncode.blog/2019/04/24/type-inference-debate-a-c-culture-phenomenon/
======
blackflame7000
I think auto is great but there are certain times when its better to be clear
what exactly the return type is

~~~
atilaneves
Sure - my personal rule #0 of programming is "use your head", the longer form
being "understand the trade-offs and make an informed decision". I'm not
advocating for always using auto, but I am wondering out loud why there seem
to be so many people in the C++ community that are against it in principle.

